# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Making a leadlight pool table lamp

## Stubble

Hi
I am lucky enough to be getting a pool table in the not to distant future and was wondering if anyone has ever made a leadlight pool table lamp?
My partner is very good at leadlighting so she will be doing the glass but I wonderered if there are plans anywhere on how to make the frame and out of what material. I was thinking of aluminium as it is light and pretty strong but of course i'm open to any suggestions.... seen ready to go ones for sale at over $1000!
Any help would be great

----------


## murray44

Depends how you want to do it. I guess you want a rectangular sort of shape (maybe to take a flouro?). 
The leadlight panels can go in any shape farme you care to make....or is that the question you are asking. Sorry.  :Redface:

----------


## watson

Old Fart Input here..... :Shock:  
Leadlight pool table lamps are pretty, but they really get the light into the players' eyes instead of where it is required.....down on the table. 
Signs of a misspent youth here.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stubble

I know what you are saying but we were thinking of fairly dark glass, and maybe 3 bulbs.
Might just copy the dimensions of a ready made one and build a frame and add our own glass, seems like not many people have made one from scratch. I like the look of this  Billiard and Rack Oblong Pendant by Meyda Tiffany 47976

----------


## murray44

Don't forget to post some photos. Pressure is on!  :Smilie:

----------


## Vin

This sounds like an interesting project, It would look great over a nice turned leg pool table, keep us posted.

----------


## Artiglass

There are patterns available for pool table lamps. I have some amongst my leadlight books of which I have a huge amount. The important thing is the weight factor . Best way of approach is to make it up to pattern and then invent a support structure to assist in keeping it safe.
There was a gentleman who made leaded pool table lamps here in Perth for many years.....unfortunately he made them pretty but not structurally sound. He decided in his wisdom to make the solder joints look pretty by filing them back to smooth. This resulted in the solder joints having barely a thin skin of solder holding the lamp together, and he also made them in the leaded style using lead and glass, and not in the more lightweight style of the copperfoil method.
I got to repair many of these lamps that came to grief, as with time the weight and the stretching of lead and the weak solder joints resulted in many of these lamps dropping from their ceilings.
Another thing to consider is the fact that at any given time many many people end up whacking the lamp over the pool table with the pool cue, causing more need for repairs. 
Hope this advice helps   :Smilie:

----------

